# auto up on driver door stopped working



## 08specv (Jul 26, 2009)

any ideas? i pulled my battery to install my intake got back in and auto up stopped working.

-matt


----------



## vrefron (Dec 18, 2007)

Run the window all the way down using auto down, hold for 4 seconds, auto up fully and hold for 4 seconds, and you're done. Might be the other way around, I forget. Really easy.


----------



## 08specv (Jul 26, 2009)

thanks that worked, any idea why my tpms light wont go out? 

thanks
-matt


----------



## ranger81 (Jul 2, 2009)

vrefron said:


> Run the window all the way down using auto down, hold for 4 seconds, auto up fully and hold for 4 seconds, and you're done. Might be the other way around, I forget. Really easy.


I'll have to remember that trick......:thumbup:


----------

